# Meta TR 29 2021 Unterschiede Federweg



## Unbegabt (3. März 2021)

Moin zusammen,

Bei dem Meta TR 29 Essential ist ja eine 36 Performance mit 150 Federweg verbaut.
Alle Modelle darüber haben 160 Gabeln verbaut. Haben die ne andere Einbaulänge ?
Oder wie funktioniert das ? 
Schwanke zwischen dem Essential und dem Race.
Ist das Casting der 36 Performance gleich mit der der 36 Performance Elite ?


----------



## anderson (3. März 2021)

Die Einbauhöhe unterscheidet sich ja nur um einen cm (561 zu 571), die Geometrie verändert das nicht so stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unbegabt (3. März 2021)

Okay danke hoffe kann es Mal probefahren .
Ein bekannter sagt der hätte kein Problem das Ding auch mit in den Bikepark zu nehmen leider ist mir dem sein Bike viel zu klein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2021)

Ich stand vor der gleichen frage. 150 und die Option, eine leichtere Gabel zu fahren haben mich gereitzt.

Im Endeffekt habe ich mich aber nicht getraut und mich für 160 und Lyrik anstelle 150 und Pike entschieden.

Allerdings habe ich nicht komplett gekauft, sondern baue auf. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht alle Teile.


----------



## Unbegabt (4. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich stand vor der gleichen frage. 150 und die Option, eine leichtere Gabel zu fahren haben mich gereitzt.
> 
> Im Endeffekt habe ich mich aber nicht getraut und mich für 160 und Lyrik anstelle 150 und Pike entschieden.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich nicht komplett gekauft, sondern baue auf. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht alle Teile.


Ist denke keine schlechte Entscheidung.
Ich bin schwer am hadern ob mir 140 hinten nicht zu wenig sind 😅
Andererseits werden das bestimmt eh nur 5 Bikepark besuche im Jahr vllt ne Woche Saalbach wenn möglich


----------



## derAndre (9. März 2021)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Ist denke keine schlechte Entscheidung.
> Ich bin schwer am hadern ob mir 140 hinten nicht zu wenig sind 😅
> Andererseits werden das bestimmt eh nur 5 Bikepark besuche im Jahr vllt ne Woche Saalbach wenn möglich


bei einer ganzen Woche Saalbach sind erfahrungsgemäß Bikes mit 140mm Federweg am Limit.  Nicht unbedingt weil es an Fedeweg mangelt, sondern weil sie für die Gesamtbeanspruchung einer Woche Geballer nicht unbedingt ausgelegt sind. Nach einer Woche fiesem Geballer ächst ja selbst mein Bigbike an allen Ecken und Enden.

Ich denke zwar das das TR stabiler aufgebaut ist als viele anderen 140mm Bikes und mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel absolut Parktauglich ist, aber das wäre es mir nicht wert. Da würde ich mir eher ein Bigbike leihen, wenn ich kein hätte, oder eben in meinem Fall mein Demo für den Park wählen. Selbst für Saalbach. Vermutlich würde ich beide Bikes mitnehmen und dann je nach Tageslaune und Planung das eine oder das andere wählen.

Achso, ich habe mich auch für 160mm an der Front entschieden. Ich finde die rote Lyrik einfach zu sexy und bei so einem schweren Dude wie mir kann die Gabel gar nicht burly genug sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Achso, ich habe mich auch für 160mm an der Front entschieden. Ich finde die rote Lyrik einfach zu sexy und bei so einem schweren Dude wie mir kann die Gabel gar nicht burly genug sein.



Hast Du ein Bild von deinem Rad. Ich muss noch warten und lasse mich gerne von anderen inspirieren. Ich habe mich schon dabei ertappt, das zweite paar Reifen bestellt zu haben, ohne dass das Rad schon da ist. So schlimm steht es schon ...


----------



## derAndre (9. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Bild von deinem Rad. Ich muss noch warten und lasse mich gerne von anderen inspirieren. Ich habe mich schon dabei ertappt, das zweite paar Reifen bestellt zu haben, ohne dass das Rad schon da ist. So schlimm steht es schon ...


Leider nein. Ich warte täglich auf die Info, dass ich es aholen kann. Ist aber einfach das Race in L von der Stange und ich werden wohl auch erst mal nichts daran ändern. Ist ein Jobrad.


----------



## Unbegabt (9. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Leider nein. Ich warte täglich auf die Info, dass ich es aholen kann. Ist aber einfach das Race in L von der Stange und ich werden wohl auch erst mal nichts daran ändern. Ist ein Jobrad.


Das Gewicht ist schon ordentlich  vom Race bin auch als am überlegen,
Habe mir eigentlich ein Slash reserviert aber das Meta TR reizt mich sehr


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Leider nein. Ich warte täglich auf die Info, dass ich es aholen kann. Ist aber einfach das Race in L von der Stange und ich werden wohl auch erst mal nichts daran ändern. Ist ein Jobrad.



Hast Du eine Versandbestätigung bekommen? Meins steht noch im Status "in Bearbeitung" und ich habe noch keinen Liefertermin genannt bekommen. Der Rahmen ist im Shop aktuell mit Juli 2021 bei Bestellung angegeben. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht heißt, dass ich auch so lange warten muss. Als ich bestellt habe, stand April 2021 als Liefertermin.


----------



## derAndre (9. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Versandbestätigung bekommen? Meins steht noch im Status "in Bearbeitung" und ich habe noch keinen Liefertermin genannt bekommen. Der Rahmen ist im Shop aktuell mit Juli 2021 bei Bestellung angegeben. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht heißt, dass ich auch so lange warten muss. Als ich bestellt habe, stand April 2021 als Liefertermin.


Das Bike steht in Aachen bei Bike Components und wird fertig gemacht. Die überprüfen die Bikes bevor sie raus gehen. Und da ist gerade die Hölle los in der Werkstatt. Wegen Jobrad war das der einzige Weg für mich und offen gestanden ist er mir sogar lieber als direkt in Andorra zu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (9. März 2021)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist schon ordentlich  vom Race bin auch als am überlegen,
> Habe mir eigentlich ein Slash reserviert aber das Meta TR reizt mich sehr


Ja, das Gewicht ist krass aber es passt irgendwie zu mir 😜 ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich das Bike bergauf anfühlt. Ich mache selten sehr lange touren. Also länger als vier Stunden. Ich bei sowas wird das Gewicht bestimmt ein ernsthaftes Problem. Ich hoffe mich wird es weniger tangieren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...  und offen gestanden ist er mir sogar lieber als direkt in Andorra zu bestellen.


Die Option hatte ich nicht. Im Januar war bei bikecomponents leider kein Rahmen bestellbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ja, das Gewicht ist krass aber es passt irgendwie zu mir 😜 ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich das Bike bergauf anfühlt. Ich mache selten sehr lange touren. Also länger als vier Stunden. Ich bei sowas wird das Gewicht bestimmt ein ernsthaftes Problem. Ich hoffe mich wird es weniger tangieren.


Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich war bisher mit einem 16 kg+ Rad unterwegs. Das Meta wird sich wie ein Rennrad anfühlen. 😁


----------



## Unbegabt (10. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das Bike steht in Aachen bei Bike Components und wird fertig gemacht. Die überprüfen die Bikes bevor sie raus gehen. Und da ist gerade die Hölle los in der Werkstatt. Wegen Jobrad war das der einzige Weg für mich und offen gestanden ist er mir sogar lieber als direkt in Andorra zu bestellen.


Weißt du ob die auch Buissness Bike machen ?


----------



## derAndre (10. März 2021)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Weißt du ob die auch Buissness Bike machen ?


Ne aber ich würde die Boys einfach mal anrufen. Die sind extrem Serviceorientiert.


----------



## Unbegabt (11. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ne aber ich würde die Boys einfach mal anrufen. Die sind extrem Serviceorientiert.


Wurden die machen aber genau seit gestern wo ich angerufen habe ist das in meiner Größe ausverkauft 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. März 2021)

So da isser. El Grande Bock.


----------



## Unbegabt (13. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> So da isser. El Grande Bock.
> Anhang anzeigen 1226371Anhang anzeigen 1226372Anhang anzeigen 1226375


Sieht schon übelst geil aus mit dem coil und der roten ultimate .
Schreib Mal wie sich der Hobel fährt


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2021)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Sieht schon übelst geil aus mit dem coil und der roten ultimate .
> Schreib Mal wie sich der Hobel fährt


Hab heute nur eine ganz kurze Setuprunde gedreht. Die Umstellung von einem 2011er 26 Zoll Specialized Enduro ist ziemlich heftig. Aber es ist schon sehr sehr vielversprechen. Die 650er Feder ist selbst für mich zu hart und das 32 Blatt macht steile Uphills für mich schwierig. Der steile Sitzwinkel und der Climswitch machen aus dem Bock kein CC Bike aber es klettert sehr gut. In der Luft liegt es super. Für große Hüpfer (größer 2,5 m double) war ich noch nicht bereit heute. Aber ich bin sicher da wird das Baby brillieren. Sobald es einmal rollt ist es auch sehr schön agil. Auch bei einem Zwischensprint geht es gut vorwärts. Beim Start machen sich die bestimmt 16,5 kg (Large mit 650er Feder und Pedale) deutlich bemerkbar.

Morgen versuche ich mal ein paar mehr meiner Hometrails. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es sich in technischen und steilen Trails schlägt.

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Kettenblatt bei dem Bike verbaut ist? Also wie viel mm Versatz das hat?


----------



## prof.66 (13. März 2021)

Ist das eine Shimano oder Sram Kurbel ?

Sram hat 3mm Offset für Boost


----------

